# Small Jodie: how practical is it?



## fuschiapeony

Hi there! 
I don’t own any nice “larger” bags. I’m debating between the small Jodie or a Goyard Artois mm tote.

I love how the Jodie slouches over time and conforms to the body. Can anyone who owns this bag comment on how well it stays on the shoulder? Also how does it work for travel etc? Is it easy to access things inside the bag?
The Goyard is nice for travel but it’s a lot more structured than I am used to.  However it’s very roomy and getting to the things inside the bag seems easy enough.

Thanks in advance to anyone & everyone who can shed some light/ share their experiences on the Jodie in terms of functionality/wearability.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sophie shohet discusses this bag a lot on her you tube.


----------



## Evergreen602

fuschiapeony said:


> Hi there!
> I don’t own any nice “larger” bags. I’m debating between the small Jodie or a Goyard Artois mm tote.
> 
> I love how the Jodie slouches over time and conforms to the body. Can anyone who owns this bag comment on how well it stays on the shoulder? Also how does it work for travel etc? Is it easy to access things inside the bag?
> The Goyard is nice for travel but it’s a lot more structured than I am used to.  However it’s very roomy and getting to the things inside the bag seems easy enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone & everyone who can shed some light/ share their experiences on the Jodie in terms of functionality/wearability.


I have narrow sloped shoulders, so I may not be the best to tell you how a bag stays on the shoulder.  I own both the small and teen Jodies.  The small fits comfortably on my shoulder and stays in place better than most shoulder bags.  That said, it still slides off my shoulder unless I hold it in place with my hand.

I find both the teen and small Jodie sizes to be functional.  My only complaint is the zipper.  The zipper is stiff on both my bags, and the curve of the opening probably does not help.  I tend to leave the zipper open on my small Jodie.  It's large enough that the contents of my bag are not on full display if left open.


----------



## Jill N

Just bought this bag.. thoughts on this new size? It’s my first BV.


----------



## grietje

If you do a search for Jodie, you’ll see a lot of discussion on this bag.  Are you happy with your purchase?


----------



## Evergreen602

Jill N said:


> Just bought this bag.. thoughts on this new size? It’s my first BV.
> 
> View attachment 5441379


I own the Small Jodie and think this size is great for an everyday bag.  You cannot go wrong with Nero either.  The Small size is not new.  It has been around at least a couple of years.  The Teen size is the newest size, and it's a bit smaller.

As @grietje mentioned, there has been a lot of discussion on the Jodie.  I think this thread is the most in depth.


----------



## Mapia57

Wow is that what they go for now can’t believe how pricey it is


----------



## HandbagsAddict765

Personally speaking, I tend to prefer medium sized bags because I think they’re more timeless, fit most frames proportionally and they can also transition easily from day to evening looks. So my personal favourite is the teen Jodie, which is neither too small nor too big and still fits enough things.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I have this bag in Caramel.  You really need to buy a size bigger than you think you need because they are rather difficult to get into.  The opening is somewhat small.  The small is not a large bag, it functions as a medium size and is just barely tolerable for me to deal with getting to my wallet, sunnies, etc. I don’t carry all that much.  The newer Teen size might work for those who think the mini is ridiculously small but I find it totally annoying yo extract what I need out of it.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I agree, this small size is difficult to get into and functions like a smaller bag.  I wouldn’t recommend it for travel at all.  My favorite tote for travel is the Celine Phantom Cabas.

I don’t usually have a problem with shoulder bags slipping off but I definitely do with the small Jodie.

(I thought I was responding to a different thread but it posted here.)


----------



## Swanky

I merged the 2 similar threads since they're both posted close together.


----------



## OCMomof3

I recently bought a Small Jodie.

So far, it’s very functional for me. I leave it unzipped if I’m going to be getting in or out of it (and I’m not in a crowded situation).  It is honestly the most comfortable shoulder bag I’ve ever worn! I don’t find the opening small, but agree that the size capacity is not large - more like medium. 

The Teen didn't look or feel nearly as great over the shoulder, so Small - which has a great drape to it - was my winner.


----------

